

Why I'm Done With Reddit - Could it happen here? - edw519
http://www.philonoist.net/2008/03/14/im-done-with-reddit/

======
adduc
This place is still widely undiscovered, and I'm sure easily moderated if need
be. There's always the possibility the site'll get over run with juveniles,
but with such a clear cut topic of submissions, it's a slim chance for the
foreseeable future.

~~~
queensnake
I put more faith in the fact that PG doesn't need to make money from ever more
traffic to the site, so he's free to use hard tactics.

~~~
michaelneale
Indeed. Reddit seemed to go downhill when politics went popular. I would hate
to see politics here unless it is relevant to hackers/startups in a more
direct way (ie for discussion, not arguments).

